# Packard Bell Easynote won't boot



## frosty1977 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok I'm new to this, but completely stuck. I'm comfortable with taking my laptop appart if I need too, but I'm a bit stuck on what to be checking first.

Laptop has been fine and switched of as normal (via the windows 7 shut down option) and it all looked fine. Switched on this morning and the DVD drive whirles around as does the HDD and sounds like a fan (not sure about the fan though). after 5-10 seconds everything is quiet. 
The screen stays off and no other lights, other than the power light and battery ligh, light up. Holding the on/off switch switches the power light off again as if i was holding it in after a crash or freeze (not that i ever done this that often and not for a while)

The only thing I can think of is a ruined motherboard or the CMOS battery.
My Superantispwyware did find a trojan 3 days ago and not sure if any virus could cause this much damage or if that was just coincedence.

Any advise would be great.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

have you tried 
removing the adapter 
removing the battery
and holding the power switch on for at least 60 seconds


----------



## frosty1977 (Nov 11, 2012)

etaf said:


> have you tried
> removing the adapter
> removing the battery
> and holding the power switch on for at least 60 seconds


Yes, sorry should have said, that was the fisrt thing i did.

I pressed the volume button and that lit up (with and without the battery) and also the mousepad enable/disable button lit up when touched. But no other buttons light up, the HDD light doesn't even flicker even though you can hear the HDD start for a few seconds and no other light comes on (other than the power and battery light), normally they all light up while it goes through POST for a second, but seems it isn't even getting to POST.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Try reseating the RAM and then reboot. If that doesn't help, try one stick of RAM at a time, rebooting in between.


----------



## frosty1977 (Nov 11, 2012)

Techie19 said:


> Try reseating the RAM and then reboot. If that doesn't help, try one stick of RAM at a time, rebooting in between.


Tried that also last night, didn't work.
I did read last night that this is a common fault with the Packard Bell Easynote laptop by where the wire between the on/off switch and the motherboard breaks as it runs under the hinge of the screen. So I think this will be my next check once I have worked out how to get inside that part of the laptop.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

theres quite a few 
Packard Bell Easynote disassembly
guides online

not sure what model you have - but a search of google for
Packard Bell Easynote disassembly
will bring up quite a few different guides


----------



## frosty1977 (Nov 11, 2012)

It's a TJ61 which doesn't seem very common on google, but the TJ65 comes up a lot and it looks similar, so will go looking with that and keep you posted. Thanks for the advise so far, I may be back lol.


----------



## frosty1977 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok, I'm completely stuck. All I can find on YouTube is a seen replacement video and when I google disassembly instructions all I get is ask ftp file which won't download on my phone and a link to a tj65 on these forums, but that wants to download the toolbar which I'm not touching with a barge pole. I've only just got rid of all traces of that from something a month ago.


----------



## frosty1977 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok worked it out and it isn't the wire. Any other suggestions welcome lol


----------



## misfortune68 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Frosty77

Any luck on this as I am having the same problem??


----------



## frosty1977 (Nov 11, 2012)

misfortune68 said:


> Hi Frosty77
> 
> Any luck on this as I am having the same problem??


Sorry, I tried everything, I had it apart and changed the ram. Put the HDD in a caddy and used it as an external drive, checked the power button and all internal connections. I even tried a new CMOS battery. it was completely dead, so I expect it was the motherboard. I had to buy a new one in the end.

Probably not what you want to hear, but at least it might prevent weeks of head banging against walls like I had.


----------

